# Eldar language



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

God of hunt and prey = Kurnous the Hunter
God of the dead = Ynnead
Goddess of fortune and dreams = Lileath the Maiden
Goddess of harvest = Isha
Goddess of mortal souls and fate = Morai-heg the Crone
The Bloody-handed god of the Eldar = Kaela Mensha Khaine (Bloody-handed Khaine)
The great Harlequin = Cegorach (also "the great fool")
The Phoenix king = Asuryan
The smith god = Vaul the crippled (Brother to Kurnous and Isha)
Steed of Khaine = Alean
Eagle of heaven = Endobai (companion of Cegorach)
Children of Kurnous and Isha = Eldanesh and Ulthanash
Gea = Unknown female deity
Faolchú = Falcon (symbol of retribution)
Yngir = Demi-god/ group of demi-gods (?)



The Arms

Bio-explosive shuriken = Marsgrech (Screaming Death)
Fireprism = Illum Zar Harlequins kiss = Brathu-angau (The Kiss of Doom/Evil)
Pack grenade launcher = Creidann (Belief-maker)
Scatter laser = Sierbann
Shuriken cannon = Buanna (Reaper)
Shuriken catapult = Tuelean
Shuriken pistol = Murehk (Sting of the wasp)
The Avatar's sword = Suin Daellae (The Wailing Doom)
Warwalker = Offigascurath (Striding Warrior)
Witchblade = Hagun Zar



The Jesters

Harlequin = Rillietann
Harlequin Avatar = Athair
Death Jester = Margorach (Death-Heads)
High Avatar = Ardathair
High Warlock = Athesdan
Master Mime = Athistaur
Mime = Distaur
Solitaire = Arebennian
Warlock = Esdainn
Belt of speed = Gergilath
Face mask = Agaith (False Face)
Familiar of the Shadow Seer = Benathai
Holo-suit = Dathedi (Between colors)
Rictus mask = Marathag (Face of Death)
System of hand signals used by the Mimes = Lambruith



The Dreaming

Dreadnought = Iarrasurath (Questing Warrior)
Soul grafting = Failleanam
Soulstone = Carrecenad
Spirit Warrior = Tannascurath
Titan = Caurifelliann (Giant long-striding warriors)
Titan = Finnadan (Phantom)
Titan = Finnaidann (Swift warrior)
Titan clans = Fir Caurifel (Caurifel from Caurfellian)
Walkers = Scurathainn



The Words

Avenging Warriors = Fian Dialcaman
Between = Dath
Blade = Zhai
Bright Slayer of Darkness = Lantillifieth
Clan = Fir
Dawnlight = Anaris
Death = Mor
Delusion = Seachran
Destruction = Atherakhia
Destruction = Morenn (Compare Mor = Death)
Exarch = Menshad Korum (Hunter is pursuit of himself)
Face of = Athag
Hand = Men
Harvester = Maugetar
Head = Gorach
Human = Mon-keigh (degrading name)
Illusion = Seachmall
Lady Double-Armed with Swords of Light = Badbaltrilas
Light and Darkness = Iyanden
Lord-Phoenix = Tuisich-Novasmair
Maybe and Perhaps = B'fheidir
Meeting = Taluclu
Nightbringer = Kaelis Ra (Destroyer of Light)
Opener of the Gates of Doom = Brylidassian
Scream = Grech
Secret knowledge = Saim
Shooting Star = Rillisliddian (Shimmering Heavenly Star)
Silence = Jain
Snake = Saim
Song = Shelwe
Soul = Ra
Starlight = Rhiantha (the starlight which shines upon the water of Rhidhol in the winder)
Storm = Zar
Swooping Hawks = Fian Silsperiaigh
Swordwind = Bahzhakhaim (or Tempest of Blades)
The Philosphy of the Webway = Urgebelach
The world of blood and tears = Haranshemash
The world of the bloodied sword = Zamorshemash
Typhoon = Mear-feothan (also storm)
Wall against Evil = Fiallathandirel
Warrrior = Fain
Warrior of wonder, Warrior of surprise = Mile'ionahd
Welcomer = Lavair
World = Shemash

Death = Mar- (prefix)
Deception = Seach- (prefix>
Master = Ath- (prefix)
Knight, Armour = Lir- (prefix)
Rising Star = -rea- (in- or suffix)
The Teacher = -salo- (in- or suffix)
The Wise = -mor- (in- or suffix)
Child of = -ya (suffix)
Child = -nash, -nesh (suffix, name as prefix)
Daughter of = -Na-Daan (suffix)
King = -yan (suffix)
The first, greatest = -ran (suffix)
Infix for adverb = -s-
Bloody = Kaela (adverb)



The Craftworlds

Alaitoc
Altansar
Biel-tan (Rebirth of ancient days)
Black Library
Doomed world of Meros
Iyanden (Light in infinite darkness)
Iybraesil
Lost world of Ctho
Lugannath
Morrian
Saim-hann (Quest for enlightenment)
Ulani
Ulthwe (The Song of Ultanash)
Yme-Loc
(Zandros might be a Craftworld, but there is no hard evidence to point to what it might be yet.) 


The Titan Clans

Eagles Born of Fire = Fir Iolarion
Hearts Armoured for battle = Fir Lirithion
Protectors of the Fallen= Fir Dinillainn
The Knights of Purpose = Fir Lirillyon
Watchers over Ancient wrongs = Fir Farillecassion



A singel word-phrase

Widow / Mourner = Elthir corannir thiantha en (The Eldar maiden who weeps tears for the warrior-folk in the starlight which shines of the waters of Rhhidhol in the winter)


Due to an ambiguity in the list, the word Ra appears to mean both "Soul" and "Light".
If this is the case then "Kaelis" would be translatable to "Destroyer of".
Please note that this is just theoretical.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

I think this should be in the mainstream fluff section. It's an impressive array of vocab though I hope it's right. Personally I don't have a clue sorry!


----------



## onlainari (May 10, 2008)

Nice thread, pointless poll.

I believe the language.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

for the love of god, how long did it take you to find and make this?


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Who knows but for some reason the poll won't work! I feel so left out...

Oh riiight, it's closed. Oh well.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, ummmm...this might come in handy.....how long did it take you to make this???


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

this could lead to eldar being the new klingon


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Unknown Primarch said:


> this could lead to eldar being the new klingon


Oh great.....:angry:


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

But surely, Klingon is merely the New Elvish?

"... A Elbereth, Gilthoniel..." etc etc.

(Except Elvish was meticulously worked over, by a linguist, for more than 50 years: Klingon was just made up on the spot; but I'm not sure there wasn't a bit of that with the development of real languages too...)

:the great red eye cyclops:


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

WTF!:shok:
Some of us have way too much time on our hands, pretty cool though!


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Took me a few hours


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

cheapamir: Eldar word for 'think' 
cheapmai: Eldar word for 'plan' 
cheapon: Eldar word for 'suppose' 
Cherakan: Eldar word for 'seduction' 
Cherakinan: Eldar word for 'romance' 
Cherital: Eldar word for 'love' 
chom: Eldar word for 'totality' 
choma: Eldar word for 'extremely' 
chomh: Eldar word for 'very' 
Coldras: Eldar word for 'camealine'


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Red Orc said:


> But surely, Klingon is merely the New Elvish?
> (Except Elvish was meticulously worked over, by a linguist, for more than 50 years: Klingon was just made up on the spot; but I'm not sure there wasn't a bit of that with the development of real languages too...)


 While it nay be true that the klingon language (in TMP) was just made up on the spot, it was then developed into a language with pronunciation, grammar and syntax by a linguist. Elvish was just borrowed heavily from Finnish (for the flowing nature of it) by a two-bit fantasy hack.  Nice work on the compilation, though.


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

Are you talking about Tolkiens Elven language?


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I know of none other than that one (and yes, that IS the two-bit fantasy hack of whom I spoke.).


----------



## jman9999999 (Jul 30, 2010)

found all of the words in the original post at this URL: 
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.rasmushome.com/wh/e/lingo.html

NOTE: THIS IS A CACHED COPY.


----------

